# Coilology Ni80 Coils



## Puff the Magic Dragon

These coils have recently been released. Three of my most trusted Youtube reviewers (Mike Vapes, Suck my Mod, Heathen) have given them really good reviews. They make both hand and machine made coils. Some pics below :





Very reasonably priced with good reviews. Has anyone used them yet ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

watching with interest .... wonder when some coil maker will bring out "one-shot" or ready to make coils .....


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Daniel said:


> watching with interest .... wonder when some coil maker will bring out "one-shot" or ready to make coils .....



If you mean "wire strands that you can coil yourself" @RiaanRed announced that they will be released soon if I'm not mistaken or seeing things again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Coilology also sell around 15 or so types of wire at good prices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

42 coils for around R 100....no mistake I haven't left a zero off.($ 8.46)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel

GB anyone


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I'm in for a GB


----------



## Paul33

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> 42 coils for around R 100....no mistake I haven't left a zero off.($ 8.46)
> View attachment 125600


The fused Clapton’s and the framed staples look good. Not a big fan of the chain link wire!!


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

I am in for a group buy. Been wanting these coils for a while but nobody local bringing them in. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am in too..


----------



## Jengz

I’ll get in on this too


----------



## mad_hatter

Also keen on Group Buy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Count me in too...


----------



## Daniel

I'll mail them and find out....

What are the preferences? Pls state forum name and preferred coil...

@Daniel framed stapled Aliens


----------



## Cornelius

Bought the container of coils at the last Vapecon from Vapeclub. It is the same type of coils as all the other premade Chinese coils.
Cannot compare this to Riaan or Smiley's coils, not even close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Cornelius said:


> Bought the container of coils at the last Vapecon from Vapeclub. It is the same type of coils as all the other premade Chinese coils.
> Cannot compare this to Riaan or Smiley's coils, not even close.


That may or may not be true, but as most of the top reviewers in the US give them a big thumbs up then they should be more than good enough for me.
You also can't compare the box of coils to hand-made coils. Perhaps you should try the Coilology hand-made coils first. They also cost a tiny fraction of the price.
Suck my Mod said "every coil I have looked at looks pristine and perfect"
Heathen said "...I'm really really enjoying these coils"
Mike Vapes : "It's a no brainer...spoools are awesome too..."
Rip Trippers said it's an insane deal, its ridiculous...flavour is clean and crisp...and dense and saturated".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

For GB I want tri core fused claptons, framed staples and fused claptons plus mixed box.


----------



## mad_hatter

I'm keen on the 7 in 1 combo kit as well as handmade alien and handmade fused clapton
@Daniel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> That may or may not be true, but as most of the top reviewers in the US give them a big thumbs up then they should be more than good enough for me.
> You also can't compare the box of coils to hand-made coils. Perhaps you should try the Coilology hand-made coils first. They also cost a tiny fraction of the price.
> Suck my Mod said "every coil I have looked at looks pristine and perfect"
> Heathen said "...I'm really really enjoying these coils"
> Mike Vapes : "It's a no brainer...spoools are awesome too..."
> Rip Trippers said it's an insane deal, its ridiculous...flavour is clean and crisp...and dense and saturated".



From the high res pictures alone, they look waaay better than most of the cheap chinesium coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Daniel said:


> I'll mail them and find out....
> 
> What are the preferences? Pls state forum name and preferred coil...
> 
> @Daniel framed stapled Aliens


You taking the lead on this @Daniel ?

@Daniel framed stapled Aliens
@Stosta Performance coil 7 in 1


----------



## Daniel

Stosta said:


> You taking the lead on this @Daniel ?
> 
> @Daniel framed stapled Aliens
> @Stosta Performance coil 7 in 1


I can try down with man flu but let's see what they come back with first?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Daniel said:


> I can try down with man flu but let's see what they come back with first?


Perfect time for you to do it.. Take your mind off the flu. Get well soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

That box of coils from Coilology look identical to the Pilot Vape coils from Vape King - https://www.vapeking.co.za/pilotvape-7in1-ni80-pre-made-coils-42pcs.html

I have vaped on these coils and they are superb.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BATMAN

Hmm I'll be watching this..

@Daniel please advise once theyve responded.

I think handmade multicore aliens/fused claptons sound like good cloud machines.


----------



## Anvil

I'm in for a GB as well if this happens. That mixed box will be nice for everyday workhorse vapes.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Performance 7 in one for me.


----------



## Jengz

@Jengz alien framed staples


----------



## Daniel

OK so so far interested parties and their selections (not this is NOT the final GB numbers I'll start a new thread once enough interest is shown) : 

@Puff the Magic Dragon - Tri Core Fused | Framed Stapled | Fused Claptons | 7-1 Box 
@Daniel - Tri Core Fused | Framed Stapled Aliens | Fused Claptons | 7-1 Box 
@Stosta - 7-1 Box
@BATMAN - Mullti Aliens | Fused Claptons (hand made) 
@Anvil - 7-1 Box
@Faiyaz Cheulkar - 7-1 Box
@Jengz - Framed Stapled Aliens

Copy the above so at GB time if it happens we have some idea of numbers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Daniel, can we move this to the Group Buy subforum?


----------



## Braki

I would like a mix box please if it's at R100.


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> @Daniel, can we move this to the Group Buy subforum?


Sure but I'm not doing a GB yet don't want ppl to get all excited


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Sure but I'm not doing a GB yet don't want ppl to get all excited



Ok, then please start a group buy thread in the group buy subforum when you're ready
Otherwise just shout if you need this moved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

I'm in for the 7 in 1 box please


----------



## Stosta

Whoopah!!!

Look what I found when I was doing my rounds this morning!

http://vapeguy.co.za/coilology-7in1-coil-pack

@Puff the Magic Dragon can I perhaps move this to "Who has Stock"? If @BumbleBee has these cases then maybe he can get the spools as well?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Braki

Stosta said:


> Whoopah!!!
> 
> Look what I found when I was doing my rounds this morning!
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/coilology-7in1-coil-pack
> 
> @Puff the Magic Dragon can I perhaps move this to "Who has Stock"? If @BumbleBee has these cases then maybe he can get the spools as well?


This is awesome. Now to add delivery charges. I love living in Saldanha, but costing me more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Braki said:


> This is awesome. Now to add delivery charges. I love living in Saldanha, but costing me more



Once you factor in international shipping and custom charges it'll be cheaper than importing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Braki said:


> This is awesome. Now to add delivery charges. I love living in Saldanha, but costing me more


Just take a drive and visit him! He's just around the corner really!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Braki

Stosta said:


> Just take a drive and visit him! He's just around the corner really!


"Hubby I'm going to go to Tzaneen quickly to pickup some coils. I should be back in a few days" Cost at the end = R3500

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Jengz

Stosta said:


> Whoopah!!!
> 
> Look what I found when I was doing my rounds this morning!
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/coilology-7in1-coil-pack
> 
> @Puff the Magic Dragon can I perhaps move this to "Who has Stock"? If @BumbleBee has these cases then maybe he can get the spools as well?


Can someone tell me if the resistance readings on these are for each coil or per set of dualies? Thanks @Stosta for the find, gonna get some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> Can someone tell me if the resistance readings on these are for each coil or per set of dualies? Thanks @Stosta for the find, gonna get some



Let me know when you ordering, I'll place an order with you


----------



## BumbleBee

Jengz said:


> Can someone tell me if the resistance readings on these are for each coil or per set of dualies? Thanks @Stosta for the find, gonna get some


These resistances are for each individual coil. For the dual coil sets they quote the resistance of the set of two coils combined.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

OK I'm out , maybe @BumbleBee can get some coils for you guys .....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Braki said:


> "Hubby I'm going to go to Tzaneen quickly to pickup some coils. I should be back in a few days" Cost at the end = R3500


Road Trip!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Let me know when you ordering, I'll place an order with you


WhatsApp me brother I’m about to order


----------



## Jengz

Anyone in the northern central jhb around Rosebank area want to group buy from @BumbleBee ? Please let me know ASAP, im going to order me some of these, we can split shipping lol


----------



## Hallucinated_

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> That may or may not be true, but as most of the top reviewers in the US give them a big thumbs up then they should be more than good enough for me.
> You also can't compare the box of coils to hand-made coils. Perhaps you should try the Coilology hand-made coils first. They also cost a tiny fraction of the price.
> Suck my Mod said "every coil I have looked at looks pristine and perfect"
> Heathen said "...I'm really really enjoying these coils"
> Mike Vapes : "It's a no brainer...spoools are awesome too..."
> Rip Trippers said it's an insane deal, its ridiculous...flavour is clean and crisp...and dense and saturated".


You know what they say about hype and reviews for cash moneys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Ordered. Damn it A Luxotic slipped into the order.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## TheV

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Ordered. Damn it A Luxotic slipped into the order.


That sneaky bugger!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## mad_hatter

Out of stock. RIP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

mad_hatter said:


> Out of stock. RIP


Yeah I suspect they moved fast after they went on here!

Moving this thread to "Who has Stock" in case another vendor has them, or is getting them in!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

It says there are three available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> It says there are three available


Yup just ordered so 2 left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

I ordered 3 ‍

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Jengz said:


> I ordered 3 ‍



greedy bugger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Daniel said:


> greedy bugger


I had to cop for @Nadim_Paruk also man... so 2 for me, that’s not greed, that’s being clever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Jengz said:


> I had to cop for @Nadim_Paruk also man... so 2 for me, that’s not greed, that’s being clever


Coils mos don’t expire or go off

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> I had to cop for @Nadim_Paruk also man... so 2 for me, that’s not greed, that’s being clever


Thanks champ!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

I bought two boxes of the Pilot coils from Vape King that I posted previously and I am about 99% sure it is the same coils as the Coilology pack. Probably same company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Some coilology framed staples in the reload, great flavour thus far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Vaperite has the Coilology Aliens inbound

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

We're restocked on the 7 in 1 boxes, there's enough for everyone 

http://vapeguy.co.za/coilology-7in1-coil-pack

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I love it when there's competition

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

ooh, and a bit of wire, I picked the finer Fused Clapton 

http://vapeguy.co.za/coilology-fused-clapton-2-28-36-10ft

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I love it when there's competition


and who doesn't enjoy a bit of variety

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

BumbleBee said:


> and who doesn't enjoy a bit of variety


That would be us married men

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Smoky Jordan said:


> That would be us married men


oh hell no, I choose life

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

BumbleBee said:


> ooh, and a bit of wire, I picked the finer Fused Clapton
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/coilology-fused-clapton-2-28-36-10ft


This looks interesting!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

So to revive an old thread, does anyone have feedback on these coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

I picked some up and meh nothing spectacular but it works for my reviews longevity is not great on these and you have to be careful with them they not wound tight I lost about 30cms by being a doos and pulling too hard on the coil.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Daniel said:


> I picked some up and meh nothing spectacular but it works for my reviews longevity is not great on these and you have to be careful with them they not wound tight I lost about 30cms by being a doos and pulling too hard on the coil.....


I like the look of them. They remind of the quad core fused Clapton’s that came with the recurve. Most people hated thise coils, I loved them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90

We have some incoming.

Coilology Collection

I be stocking the following:

Coilology Framed Staple Ni80 (2-26/4-.1*.4/36) Wire - 10ft

Coilology Tri-Core Fused Clapton Ni80 (3-28/36) Wire - 10ft

Coilology Fused Clapton Ni80 (2-28/36) Wire - 10ft

Coilology Framed Staple Prebuilt Coils

Coilology Fused Clapton Prebuilt Coils
Coilology Tri-Core Fused Clapton Prebuilt Coils - 3-26/36 (0.21ohm)
Coilology Tri-Core Fused Clapton Prebuilt Coils - 3-28/36 (0.32ohm)
Coilology Performance Coil 7 in 1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Check out the Vape Creations wire range now available from Vaperite:

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product-category/wire/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Check out the Vape Creations wire range now available from Vaperite:
> 
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product-category/wire/


Some of those look awesome

I like me some 4 core fused Clapton’s. Using them in the dead rabbit sq at the moment and it’s yum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Check out the Vape Creations wire range now available from Vaperite:
> 
> https://www.vaperite.co.za/product-category/wire/



I bought some of these coils. Can you tell me which brand of wire is used in the making of these coils?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I bought some of these coils. Can you tell me which brand of wire is used in the making of these coils?



Unfortunately that's a trade secret. We don't mean this in a bad way but we can't disclose the source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Unfortunately that's a trade secret. We don't mean this in a bad way but we can't disclose the source.


Fully understand. Just wanted to know what I was vaping on. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90

Pho3niX90 said:


> We have some incoming.
> 
> Coilology Collection
> 
> I be stocking the following:
> 
> Coilology Framed Staple Ni80 (2-26/4-.1*.4/36) Wire - 10ft
> 
> Coilology Tri-Core Fused Clapton Ni80 (3-28/36) Wire - 10ft
> 
> Coilology Fused Clapton Ni80 (2-28/36) Wire - 10ft
> 
> Coilology Framed Staple Prebuilt Coils
> 
> Coilology Fused Clapton Prebuilt Coils
> Coilology Tri-Core Fused Clapton Prebuilt Coils - 3-26/36 (0.21ohm)
> Coilology Tri-Core Fused Clapton Prebuilt Coils - 3-28/36 (0.32ohm)
> Coilology Performance Coil 7 in 1


Coilology now in stock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

